# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Amy, pour remise en confiance

## gali1301

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Amy
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 7 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 95 - Val-d'Oise
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
									est maltraité, 
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* association_challange@laposte.net





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Notre gentille Amy est toujours là après presque 2 ans 

cette petite minette qui a sans doute été maltraité vu son comportement, attend toujours un environnement sain stable patient et aimant.

Notre puce a été prise en grippe par les autres chats et vit très mal cette situation 

cette minette a certainement été battu car parfois elle s aplatie comme si on allait la frapper

il peut lui arriver du pincer mais cette tendance disparaît au fur et à mesure qu elle prend confiance

car en fait c'est une minette très câline et calme qui aime venir dormir à côté de vous 

nous espérons lui trouver la famille qui la rendra enfin heureuse  où elle sera épanouit et bien dans ses pattes 

un foyer où elle n'aura pas besoin de se cacher dans la litière car elle se fait attaquer 

un foyer sécurisé idéalement sans autres chats ou alors des chats calmes qui ne s'occuperont pas d elle 

n hésitez pas à nous contacter

----------


## gali1301

Up

----------


## gali1301



----------


## gali1301

Toujours personne

----------


## gali1301

:Frown:

----------


## gali1301

Petite puce toujours en attente

----------


## gali1301

La jolie Amy toujours la et toujours malmenée

----------


## GADYNETTE

elle est pourtant mignonne...j'espère qu'elle fera craquer une gentille famille

----------


## Daysie433

*
il est noté : ententes non déterminées

pas ok chats ni chiens ?*

----------


## gali1301

Elle ne connaît pas les chiens

----------


## gali1301



----------


## gali1301

La miss vous attend toujours

----------


## gali1301

Toujours la notre petite miss

----------


## doriant



----------


## doriant

*aout 2020 :*

ADOPTION AMY EN ÎLE DE FRANCE
FOYER SÉCURISÉ 
VISIBLE DANS LE 95 
PAS DE JEUNES ENFANTS 

PAS OU AUTRES CHATS GENTILS 

Je refais un poste pour notre petite Amy qui n’a pas de chance 

Amy est très attachée à sa FA et a fait de gros progrès même si je ne cache pas qu il lui arrive encore de pincer 

IL EST EVIDENT QU AMY A ÉTÉ MALTRAITÉ 

Elle a des réactions de minette sur la défensive 

Malgré tout elle sort au dessus de la tête de sa FA et vient de plus en plus sur les genoux 

Le problème c’est que certains autres chats la persécutent sans cesse 

Du coup elle se cache et n ose même plus sortir pour aller à la litière 

Ça fait un moment que ça dure et personne pour le moment n’a voulu d elle a cause de ses problèmes psychologiques 

Alors qu elle évolue à son rythme et oui bien sûr elle a son caractère mais malgré tout elle est aussi très reconnaissante et câline 

Amy a erré 1 an dans la rue avant de rejoindre une FA 

Elle y a connu la faim Et la peur 

Il est logique que cette puce ait besoin de temps pour se reconstruire 

Elle peut vivre avec d autres chats à condition que ces derniers l ignorent 

Elle peut dormir pas loin des autres s’ils la laissent tranquille 

Y A T IL ENFIN QUELQU UN POUR ELLE ?

Contact association_challange@laposte.net

 


séance câlin >> https://www.facebook.com/100001259889629/videos/pcb.3456155097769786/3456152571103372

----------

